# Bose Amp fuse location



## bmw_akw (Feb 4, 2017)

Hi folks,

I jumped in the car this morning and heard a pop come from the speakers as the head unit switched on.

From then it would appear as though only sound from the rear (poss just the sub) is working.

I have to turn the head unit up real high to hear anything.

I'm hoping it's a simple case of a blown fuse??


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

As you have sound from the rear speakers, it can't be a blown fuse. It will almost certainly be the amp itself that has partly failed due to the usual corrosion problem with the pins of one ormore of the amplifier chips.


----------



## bmw_akw (Feb 4, 2017)

Yeah that was my logic also,

But I'd still like to see the fuse


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

It should be fuse 34 (15A) in the fuse holder at the end of the dash.


----------



## bmw_akw (Feb 4, 2017)

Thanks mate.

For all those that have suffered with faulty amps, can you tell me if your speakers pop/crackle for a second when starting the car? (Just wondering/hoping it may be an issue with the headunit)


----------



## mcdhibs (Jan 13, 2015)

bmw_akw said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> For all those that have suffered with faulty amps, can you tell me if your speakers pop/crackle for a second when starting the car? (Just wondering/hoping it may be an issue with the headunit)


My speakers popped after changing the amp as it needed coding and I still get clicking popping noises from the passenger side so I guess one of the speakers is blown also

Mike


----------



## bmw_akw (Feb 4, 2017)

Ok folks, so today the front speakers are working and everything is like normal!?

Is this a sign that the amps on its way out?


----------



## turboDean (Nov 16, 2016)

bmw_akw said:


> Ok folks, so today the front speakers are working and everything is like normal!?
> 
> Is this a sign that the amps on its way out?


My guess would be corrosion on the legs of the amp chips causing intermittent shorts, this will eventually kill the amp, best thing u can do is strip the amp down and clean the legs of the chips, i would also install a plastic guard infromt of the amp to protect it from water coming in behind the passenger light.

I was getting bad popping on one of my rear speakers, did the above and it is now much better.


----------

